# Roamio Compatible 6TB WD Drives



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

I've been reading a lot of posts in the forum and I see a lot of conflicting information about using 6TB drives with Roamio that looks like it might be outdated. Can I get a recent update on which of the following three drives are confirm to work (or not work) with a TiVo Roamio without any special formatting/set up:


 WD Red 6TB (Model WD60EFRX)
 WD Purple 6TB (Model WD60PURX)
 WD Green 6TB (Model WD60EZRX)

By confirmed working without any special set up, I mean you stick the drive directly into the TiVo Roamio without needing any formatting on a computer. Any one use any of these and it work without issue? Also, not really looking for a comparison of which one is best (since that is highly subjective), just want to know which ones, if any, that I stick into a Roamio will not work (or stop functioning within a short time) and which ones will be fine.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TivoRocks193 said:


> I've been reading a lot of posts in the forum and I see a lot of conflicting information about using 6TB drives with Roamio that looks like it might be outdated. Can I get a recent update on which of the following three drives are confirm to work (or not work) with a TiVo Roamio without any special formatting/set up:
> 
> 
> WD Red 6TB (Model WD60EFRX)
> ...


The biggest you can use now is 3Tb without any per-formatting, you can get instructions from this Forum to make up a 4Tb drive, anything bigger you will have to get from* Weaknees*. People on this Forum are working on ways to use a bigger drive, but that work has not been completed yet.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

+1


----------



## leechildfan (Feb 19, 2015)

Checkout http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528428 for the new tool provided by ggieseke to use 6TB drives in the Roamio's.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes. His program works great. I used it to install a 5TB Red drive in my Roamio Pro. If you use the program just make sure you donate a little for all the time he spent developing it.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

TivoRocks193 said:


> I've been reading a lot of posts in the forum and I see a lot of conflicting information about using 6TB drives with Roamio that looks like it might be outdated. Can I get a recent update on which of the following three drives are confirm to work (or not work) with a TiVo Roamio without any special formatting/set up:
> 
> 
> WD Red 6TB (Model WD60EFRX)
> ...





leechildfan said:


> Checkout http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528428 for the new tool provided by ggieseke to use 6TB drives in the Roamio's.


So the question remains (I think)... If you use ggieseke's software tool to upgrade to a large capacity drive, will all of the above drives work equally well?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Short answer is yes. 

I prefer green/red drives.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks! So there really is no reason to buy a Roamio Pro unless you don't feel comfortable cracking open the box and moving the drive between your Roamio and your computer (and back)...

ggieseke's tool looks pretty straight forward... Boot the new drive on Roamio and let it do an initial format...move to computer to expand to take advantage of the larger capacity...move it back...

Am I missing anything?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MikeekiM said:


> Thanks! So there really is no reason to buy a Roamio Pro unless you don't feel comfortable cracking open the box and moving the drive between your Roamio and your computer (and back)...
> 
> ggieseke's tool looks pretty straight forward... Boot the new drive on Roamio and let it do an initial format...move to computer to expand to take advantage of the larger capacity...move it back...
> 
> Am I missing anything?


As long as you're comfortable with that process that's all it takes. A few minutes could save you blah blah blah...

P.S. I'm not a gekko, but I did spend spend several months in England. They know good beer over there.


----------

